# iTunes gift cards/codes on Ebay?



## powz (Apr 25, 2007)

I noticed that there are iTunes gift certificates (or codes) on Ebay for a significant discount. Are these legit and if so, how do they sell for so cheaply (some 50%+ off)? Thanks!


----------



## boxlight (Mar 20, 2008)

powz said:


> I noticed that there are iTunes gift certificates (or codes) on Ebay for a significant discount. Are these legit and if so, how do they sell for so cheaply (some 50%+ off)? Thanks!


I bought iTunes gift cards on ebay a couple times (US gift cards so I can access the US iTunes store) and the codes always worked fine.

Depends on the seller, of course. Look for sellers with a good feedback rating.


----------



## powz (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks. Does anyone know if I can create a US account with just the gift certificate code and US address (but not US credit card)?


----------



## nice&easy mac&cheesey (Apr 10, 2008)

powz said:


> Thanks. Does anyone know if I can create a US account with just the gift certificate code and US address (but not US credit card)?


Yes, you can.


----------



## BikerRob (Sep 19, 2007)

powz said:


> Thanks. Does anyone know if I can create a US account with just the gift certificate code and US address (but not US credit card)?


I did that. You just need a U.S. address to put in the field.


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

they just check to make sure that the zip code matches the city.
I have bought several US cards. I had a problem with one....apple disabled the account because they said they "couldn't verify" that it was legit. The seller replaced the code immediately.
I'm a little concerned...don't want to be pirating...even inadvertently.


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

I've purchased two 200$ US Store cards from the same seller on eBay in the past 4 months. The guy has a perfectly high feedback rating - tons of sales - and an email address from a major US university. In my opinion - his are legit. Maybe some large educational store discount or something and he's making some extra money on the side.

BEWARE sellers who are new - have only a few transactions. These are most likely stolen credit card transactions and Apple can (and likely will) kill your account and remaining credit when the credit card used is eventually reported stolen.

Stu


----------



## FlaminWiz (Feb 18, 2008)

shonline said:


> BEWARE sellers who are new - have only a few transactions. These are most likely stolen credit card transactions and Apple can (and likely will) kill your account and remaining credit when the credit card used is eventually reported stolen.
> 
> Stu


Isn't that a bit obvious?


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

FlaminWiz said:


> Isn't that a bit obvious?


Well, it may e obvious to you and me - but perhaps not to everyone. And before I give 'advice', I certainly would want people to know the risks involved. Heck, look at the the people who get caught every day by phishing web pages from their 'banks'... you can never be too careful!

And, um, you post contributes to the discussion how?? Other than being pointlessly sarcastic?

At least I was trying to help out.

Stu


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

Your advice is good, and if it's obvious, well then the reader can just congratulate themselves on how saavy they are.


----------



## interact (Mar 11, 2004)

*If the deal seems too good to be true. It is.*

I thought the sellers were getting a slight discount and turning around a small profit with each sale. It made sense, I bought a $50 US card for $50. Even Costco sells the GCs discounted.

I recently noticed several auctions that made absolutely no sense. Search ebay today and you'll get these buy it nows:

$200 GC for $89.91
$200 GC for $134.91
$50 GC for $34

The above are USD GCs and the cost is in Canadian.

Googling around I found that the buyers are using stolen credit cards and purchasing gift card codes. They hit up one card for several hundred or thousand dollars and then more on to the next.

Apple has sometimes cleared out the balances of buyers who redeemed the stolen codes.


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

interact said:


> I thought the sellers were getting a slight discount and turning around a small profit with each sale. It made sense, I bought a $50 US card for $50. Even Costco sells the GCs discounted.
> 
> I recently noticed several auctions that made absolutely no sense. Search ebay today and you'll get these buy it nows:
> 
> ...


As I said before, that is why the profile of the seller is VERY important. 

I am aware of Apple suspending accounts - but MOST anecdotal evidence is that Apple will call you, inform you of the facts, ask how you got the code(s) and 99.9% of the time will take away the REMAINING balance that is unused - but not any media (obviously) and they usually leave your account in tact otherwise.

.


----------



## powz (Apr 25, 2007)

Hmm...interesting, thanks for the replies!



> I've purchased two 200$ US Store cards from the same seller on eBay in the past 4 months. The guy has a perfectly high feedback rating - tons of sales - and an email address from a major US university. In my opinion - his are legit.


Can you post or PM me this seller? Thanks!


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

I buy all the time on eBay.

I currently have a $300 balance in Canada and $200 in US. All bought on eBay. There is one Canadian seller that I've dealt with who apparently lives on a reserve and gets them discounted (thats what he tells me....I don't care as long as the codes are good)


----------

